

Show HN: Instant Movie/TV Search - huangm
http://moki.tv

======
huangm
We are making a visual search engine for movies and TV. Users can quickly
navigate, sort, and filter titles along intuitive dimensions like rating,
release date, genre, actors, directors and writers. Users can also rate and
review movies, read and respond to their friends’ reviews, build a profile of
their tastes, and maintain a list of titles they want to watch.

We are huge movie fans ourselves, and were frustrated with the fact that even
a simple query like ‘show me the best films by Clint Eastwood’ is unanswerable
by a site like IMDB.

We'd appreciate any feedback you all might have about it. Thanks.

------
marckremers
I feel _instantly_ at home on this. Just what I've been looking for too, and
has huge scaling potential, features wise.

One thing, not sure about the rating system, it's not granular enough.
Visually it's confusing and a little clunky and practically it's a bit to
brutal to review films on just four levels of appreciation.

I've always wanted to have an online "bookshelf" of the books I've read, and
ditto a video library. If you could embed your film collection on your own
site with this and even choose a presentation template for it, it'd be
amazing. And think about revenue you could make via netflix or amazon
partnerships.

------
georgehuo
I like how it lets you slice the results. It'd be nice to integrate the review
feed alongside the browsing interface.

I feel like it should be recommending things to me more as I browse.

------
xtacy
Awesome! How did you obtain the data, btw?

------
jamesteow
Consider having the searchbar revealed even when you are on a show/movie page.

Btw, great design. I love how clean it is.

------
samratjp
This is definitely something with a lot of potential. I can see this being
useful for the Big Screen via Google Tv, Boxee, etc.

Besides the netflix integration that's obviously going to follow, I'd love to
see trailers. Kind of a ytinstant for trailers integrated would be cool.

------
ramanujam
Really well done. Would you care to share about the tech behind the
implementation.

Adding search suggestions for movie names/actors will give a more 'instant'
feel. Also, wouldn't it be better to have a 'no image' thumbnail instead of a
plain black image.

------
geuis
I completely love this. Its fast and I love the iTunes/Amazon links when
available. I would absolutely love to see Netflix integration. Be able to
watch a movie directly from moki.tv via Netflix.

~~~
huangm
Thanks for the kind words. We'll be adding Netflix integration soon.

